# Making a Wall Wart adjustable



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Good article here on making your wall wart power supply adjustable

http://slotcars.carlsoncomputers.com/articles/slotcar_powerbase/variable_power_base.htm


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Ya mean you can put it in a box ? :freak: 











I slapped this one together about a year ago..gotta find the link for this schematic, adds some caps to clean it up.

I prefer my ripple in a brown paper bag. :drunk:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Chocolate or white :drunk: 
Gene hows it work,i've never built one, :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The link for the one I did is dead :drunk: 

Here's another one, with a little theory behind it as well. :thumbsup:
Basically you take an LM series Voltage Regulator IC, use a variable resistor to adjust it's output, and optionally a few caps on either side to clean up the power in and out. The beauty of these IC's is that all the complicated stuff is designed in, they only require a handful of parts to make a real working power source.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

This guy sells "power pack upgrades" for $35... http://www.davesmodelracing.com/parts1.htm

I'm still a wall wart guy and I'm thinking of trying these upgrade kits. They look like they're easy enough to work with. I realize that I could replace the warts with a low end power supply for the same price but there's something about using stuff I've already got that's appealing.


----------

